# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Кассовая книга

## uan

Здравия.
Нужна кассовая книга для УТ 10.3
Поделитесь, если у кого есть. Можно скачать с инфостарта, если у кого есть такая возможность.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## uuu43

удалось ли получить кассовую книгу?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> удалось ли получить кассовую книгу?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AykN/bDRCabews

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------

